# Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Torpedo Cigar Review - Rebel Yell for the Yankee



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I had a better experience that the last reviewer and the two black dogs who hiked with me through the wilds of West Virginia were cool with the swe...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Connecticut Yankee Torpedo Cigar Review - Rebel Yell for the Yankee


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice Review. Thanks


----------

